# Canning BBQ sauce by hot water bath method



## pigknuckle1957 (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anyone have instructions on canning home made bbq sauce by the hot water bath method.  I'll be using my own bbq sauce recipe. Just need info on canning by hot water bath method.  Any help will be greatly apperciated.


----------



## nastystang (Jan 21, 2011)

We do are own bbq sauce. We use a 20 minute rolling boil then pull and set aside for 24 hours do not touch and make sure all lids pop. Hope this helps. Good Luck.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 21, 2011)

According to the Ball's Blue Book guide to preserving, nastystang is correct. But the timing is basted on altitude, so that is the longest time that you would need to boil the sauce (better safe that sorry). They say to sterilize the mason jars and lids first. Then fill with hot liquid (sauce) place into the pot and cover with 1-2 inches of water and boil for 5-20 minutes depending on altitude. Take out of the water and allow to cool on a towel or a cutting board for 24 hours. Tighten the rings and you are good..... Good luck with it and I hope this helps.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Shoneyboy


----------



## pigknuckle1957 (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you tightin the rings after pulling the cans out or after they cool?


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 22, 2011)

pigknuckle1957 the book says not to adjust the ring while they are hot. Hope this helped...Shoneyboy


----------



## purplestarrider (Mar 6, 2011)

what a great question. Now i know as well. would love it if you would be willing to share your recipe. I am trying find something i like the last one i tried was to vinigary and my fridge still smells from it. lol


----------

